
Why don't we try to destroy tropical cyclones by nuking them? - Osiris30
https://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/tcfaq/C5c.html
======
acidburnNSA
Do they have FAQ on salter sinks too?

[https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2011/04/hurricane-
suppression-...](https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2011/04/hurricane-suppression-
system-salter.html)

~~~
kristopolous
This seems like a relatively cheap hypothesis to test

------
torgian
Sure, let's try to control the weather by nuking our clouds. That won't have
any effect on our atmosphere, oceans, and water.

Nope.

None at all.

Also, we're not getting warmer. Climate change isn't real. The fires in the
Amazon and Siberia are fake news.

Move along. Move along.

~~~
torgian
lol wow I got downvoted _fast_.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Well, the fires in Amazonia _are_ fake news, in the sense that unlike what
social media tells you, it's not out of control but done purposefully by
Brazil, it's not record but just like last year and the year before, and the
whole "20% oxygen" meme is bullshit. :).

~~~
mcintyre1994
What’s your source on it being the same as last year and the year before? From
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-
america-49433767](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-49433767):

> The National Institute for Space Research (Inpe) says its satellite data
> shows an 85% increase on the same period in 2018.

> The official figures show more than 75,000 forest fires were recorded in
> Brazil in the first eight months of the year - the highest number since
> 2013. That compares with 40,000 in the same period in 2018.

> Roraima saw a 141% increase, Acre 138%, Rondônia 115% and Amazonas 81%. Mato
> Grosso do Sul, further south, saw a 114% increase.

~~~
TeMPOraL
From [https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-
america-49415973](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-49415973):

> Meanwhile, US space agency Nasa said that overall fire activity in the
> Amazon basin was slightly below average this year.

> The agency said that while activity had increased in Amazonas and Rondonia,
> it had decreased in the states of Mato Grosso and Pará.

Also this chart:

[https://twitter.com/valmasdel/status/1165295012709634048](https://twitter.com/valmasdel/status/1165295012709634048)

EDIT:

The link from 'mikedilger in a parallel reply is even better. It seems that if
you include data from previous decade, and not just since 2012, then current
fires are nothing special.

------
gmuslera
A lot of species are getting extinct right now. When it comes the time for
butterflies to get extinct too, the tropical cyclone problem will be solved.

------
threeseed
For context Trump allegedly asked if it was an option.

[https://www.axios.com/trump-nuclear-bombs-
hurricanes-97231f3...](https://www.axios.com/trump-nuclear-bombs-
hurricanes-97231f38-2394-4120-a3fa-8c9cf0e3f51c.html)

~~~
Tinfoilhat666
Is Axios a reputable source?

~~~
reilly3000
Very.

~~~
s9w
It was founded by politico people and manipulated Wikipedia articles about
them.

------
cheschire
Randall's response to this article: [https://what-
if.xkcd.com/23/](https://what-if.xkcd.com/23/)

There's no way to hotlink it directly so just search for "hurricane" in the
page.

~~~
mcintyre1994
That whole page is worth reading, unsurprisingly given the source :)

------
DangitBobby
I mean... Maybe we should try it

